# Getting my babies!



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

On June 10 I am going to get my 2 ND wethers and bring them home sooo excited :leap: pcs below and i am driving to get there and it takes 2 hours to get back to my house can goats get carsick and puke? we have collars and leshes for them so during the trip we can take them to go potty but can they puke? :whatgoat: 

onder:

PS how do i copy pics on here (it wont let me) i was trying to show you what they look like


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

post them on photobucket from your pc then enlarge once on each pic and left click on the bottom of the options which will copy then come back here open a post and paste it..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No...goats won't get car sick...but they do let the goat berries drop regardless of wether they are standing or laying down or even outside or inside, so I would be sure you have a blanket on the seat if you are transporting them inside a car with no crate.

And unless they are already collar and leash trained, getting them out of a vehicle with a lead can be a trial as they will want to run if they are scared.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Liz. And I would for sure be hauling them in a carrier (if you aren't already) otherwise your car will get very dirty, very quickly with a 2 hour drive. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

OK thanks for your advice the goats will be in laudary baskets on the ride home with blankets.

*Pics comin' soon


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!
Any goat that goes in my car is in a crate. The berries might be able to be cleaned up but the pee would soak right in! I also wouldn't stop for a break for them ; just get them home so you can enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I would agree regarding the crate. A large dog crate is a great thing to have and easier to clean then your car upholstery.

They should be just fine for the two hour drive without a stop as was previously noted. Just get them home and spend some time with them to help them get used to their new home.

Good luck!


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

PICS! :leap:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Oh, they are so cute! I was considering one of the Double Durango doe kids but it didn't work out. Love the little white one with black socks! He caught my eye when I first found their site. Congratulations!!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Sorry I meant Little Tots. I looked at so many sites. :roll:


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I bet yer having a great time with those two lil ones.. they are such cutie pies!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes just adorable!


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

Not just yet..... I am going to get them next Friday. Sooooo excited!  <3

:lovey: :leap:   :greengrin:


----------

